# Waist Apron



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

The waist apron looks so snazzy when I see a chef wearing one. However i never see them use it. I have thought about getting one but before I do, whats the purpose of them? Is it worth getting??  As for wiping my hands off, if its not raw food or completely nasty, I generally have a rag hanging out of my pocket.


----------



## mini chef (Jan 4, 2011)

A rag hanging out of your pocket is nasty and you need to stop that asap. You don't wear an apron to look snazzy you wear it to protect your clothes underneath. If you wear a bistro apron and you're not the chef or sous then you just look like an idiot.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I disagree with that, i'm tall so i always feel like my skirts too short when i wear waist aprons, bistro aprons are far superior IMO.
Shouldn't be wiping your hands on anything, it's gross.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

are rags out now too? I must have missed that memo. how do you wipe plates


----------



## mini chef (Jan 4, 2011)

Grande said:


> I disagree with that, i'm tall so i always feel like my skirts too short when i wear waist aprons, bistro aprons are far superior IMO.
> Shouldn't be wiping your hands on anything, it's gross.


Im 6'2 and a normal apron is fine for me. Its fine to have a towel on your hip to wipe your hands with, i carry one for that and one for grabbing hot stuff, every high end place ive ever seen, chefs wipe their hands on towels.

I just think a bistro is cheezy unless you are in a ultra high end place, even then, only people in charge should be wearing them IMO


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Why the bistro apron hate? It's not a status symbol, just an apron that covers more than a quarter of your legs.
I get the hand wiping, especially to keep the plates clean, but it doesn't remove bacteria, so check with your local health department


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, their may have been some confusion on when and why I use a rag in my pocket. I only use it when I touch wet ready to eat foods and need my hands dry. Example cutting celery, parsley, carrots, and so on. Its when water gets onto my hands it bothers me. I DO NOT expect it to remove bacteria thats what washing your hands and paper towels are for. As of the health department, I live in the toughest and strictest county in the state, followed up with one of the strictest states in the US. (Indiana). The reason I was wondering about the bistro apron was because I was interested in buying one but unsure if I would get much use out of it.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I've tipped one too many pans of oil onto my pants not to wear one!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hi there, @theculinarykid! It comes down to doing what you like. I like the bistro apron. It looks good for me. It may not look or feel good for somebody else. That's why there are more flavors than vanilla. I am a tall guy (like @Grande) and just feel more comfortable in a bistro apron. Just my preference. Bib aprons tend to run the 'miniskirt' route and look a little silly on me.

I had the opportunity to meet and interview the founder of Tilit Chef Goods a few months back and wrote up a piece (http://www.thetowndish.com/2014/12/03/gift-every-cook-tilit-chef-goods/) for one of the other sites for which I write. Alex makes some reeeeeally nice aprons; might be worth investigating. (Full disclosure: I am in no way affiliated with nor receiving any compensation from Tilit.)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just today, Food Republic dropped a piece about the mutiny involving wearing chef coats. While not an apron, the coat is another moniker of the cook. For or against, much like the waist apron, it is preference and a practice of form and function. The Food Republic piece is here: http://www.foodrepublic.com/2015/01/05/why-chef-coats-suck-story-fake-professionalism-and


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

See why would I want to ruin my civies wearing them at work. Silly.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link @Jim Berman 
After reading the article (which was pretty good) I nosed around a bit and came across the uni story (the pix is what caught my eye) and had to subscribe.
Been many years since I have been interested in a trade magazine so thanks again for sharing.

mimi

Sorry for wandering OT.........


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

@flipflopgirl - glad you found the link useful! Other than ChefTalk, Food Republic is a go-to for my daily browsing.


----------



## disast3rskates (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally with aprons. I wear the bib apron folded down. You crease it over the drawstrings. I put a towel on my side inside the apron for wiping off anything that gets on my hands (before I go wash up again) as for the towel in the pocket trick, I keep one in my back pocket, it's only supposed to be used for grabbing hot pans not the wipe your hands or to come in contact when wipi g plates down. Hope this helps


----------



## venantius (Sep 22, 2016)

Appreciative your response.


----------

